

8km2 massive pyramid over Tokyo Bay in Japan - tarikozket
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shimizu_Mega-City_Pyramid

======
newyankee
I have always thought that the best way to tackle lack of housing in
developing countries (e.g. India) is to work on the supply side. I mean if we
could do something drastically to reduce the cost of construction and not rely
on near impossible land acquisition process in some countries. The best
alternative is a project like above made with some advanced future materials
and constructed near the coast. Solar panels , desalination etc could be used
to take care of part of the energy and water needs (these are the two biggest
problems). Also rapid construction kind of the like seen in China using rapid
assembly of parts on site can be very helpful. I really think this would be
the most important solution that would make the world more equitable and
sincerely hope something materializes within 20 years.

10x cheap, 10x less land, energy from renewables etc.

------
t_fatus
Hey it might beat MarsOne in term of credibility / feasibility! But would love
to see both of them anyway.

------
thatusertwo
That makes me think of Tokyo-3 from Neon Genesis Evangelion.

